# Plumbing pics



## marionkyplumber (Feb 8, 2012)

Couple pics of my work


----------



## marionkyplumber (Feb 8, 2012)

Any place's in west ky on here hiring master/journeyman plumbers


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Post it here:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f30/


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good to me

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## marionkyplumber (Feb 8, 2012)

Y thank you I new to this site and was looking for a place to post some pics I have the app for my iPhone I thought I seen a random pic spot but can't find it now


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

is that floor drain going to work out for ya LOL


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Pics of plumbing here>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/

Pics of off topic stuff here>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f13/random-pic-thread-1686/

BTW: Your work looks pretty clean. I hope you find a gig that suits you.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Bayside500 said:


> is that floor drain going to work out for ya LOL


 It will work fine, once the water level floods the water heater


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Bayside500 said:


> is that floor drain going to work out for ya LOL


Could be a tripping hazard

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

vent for wh? I think the floor drain will work, once the floor it tiled, but how to get the tile under the wh, sink, and mop sink is the question???


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I must indirect a prep sink

HVAC may run the vent


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Mop sink looks kinda close to that heater, clearance on the front of that heater is...? 
Maybe 18".. 
Not to mention thinking about cleaning chemicals being poured into or forgotten about in that sink isn't good combustion air, potentially hazardous..

But the quality of your work looks good..


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

marionkyplumber said:


> Any place's in west ky on here hiring master/journeyman plumbers


we only hire guys that use combinations in horizontal position, not santees. hope you never have to take that burner assembly out , u could always just take out mop sink .... just saying


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I must indirect a prep sink



Definitely, but is it a prep sink.. 

Richard or FL guys,(prep sink) can you guys tie three bowls together than indirect to one trap, or trap per sink bay? Or preference?


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I must indirect a prep sink
> 
> HVAC may run the vent


yeah , has to be indirect here in tx .


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

justin said:


> yeah , has to be indirect here in tx .


Same here, like Richard said. 

Guess code is different where the op is

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

whats up with that rap 90?


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

marionkyplumber said:


> Couple pics of my work


the weir is higher than than the fixture drain. maybe optical illusion? fixture drain is probably full of water always. neat work though , u have pride in it


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

expansion tank should be between the cold shut off and the tank...

Also there is no room to pull burner out... here by code you need 24"


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

*three bay sink*



marionkyplumber said:


> Couple pics of my work


I`m not sure how you sized the drain for the three bay sink but that would fail inspection up here in Mass. You need to figure the total square inches then x by 7.5 this will give you total gallons. Then look in your sizing chart for the size pipe. I bet it would have to be 21/2" or 3".


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

ASUPERTECH said:


> vent for wh? I think the floor drain will work, once the floor it tiled, but how to get the tile under the wh, sink, and mop sink is the question???


No vent needed if the gas isn't connected


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

this is a tough crowd to please

it all looks good from my house


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> this is a tough crowd to please....


That's why most of my pics are of the mess before the repair. 

After looking at some of Lead Ingot's and Futz's work and House Plumber's drawings, I'm afraid to show too much of mine.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh, I get it! These are the "before" pics.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> That's why most of my pics are of the mess before the repair.
> 
> After looking at some of Lead Ingot's and Futz's work and House Plumber's drawings, I'm afraid to show too much of mine.


 

you have to be a glutton for punishment if you post 
some of your work that is sloppy looking on this site...

the hounds come out and form a guantlet for you to 
walk down the middle of and get your blows....

















I have learned that criticism never hurt anybody... 
what dont kill you only makes you stronger as a person....

as long as it is not petty and nasty, or mean spirited

I really dont care:no:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

3-comp sink doesn't need to be indirected here but if not indirected must be floor drain protected.

looks like the waste piping for the 3-comp sink will stand full of water all the time. if that's the case, it wouldn't fly here. the tee on its back wouldn't fly here either.


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

justin said:


> the weir is higher than than the fixture drain. maybe optical illusion? fixture drain is probably full of water always. neat work though , u have pride in it


I believe it is. It's not hard to determine when the fittings are butted together.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I`m not sure how you sized the drain for the three bay sink but that would fail inspection up here in Mass. You need to figure the total square inches then x by 7.5 this will give you total gallons. Then look in your sizing chart for the size pipe. I bet it would have to be 21/2" or 3".


Interesting. Here all it says is that a common trap for 3 compts must be increased a trade size. The santee above the trap would be 2"X1-1/2"X1-1/2" into a 2" trap.

The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71, DesertOkie


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I`m not sure how you sized the drain for the three bay sink but that would fail inspection up here in Mass. You need to figure the total square inches then x by 7.5 this will give you total gallons. Then look in your sizing chart for the size pipe. I bet it would have to be 21/2" or 3".


I think your formula is wrong.

cubic inches ÷ 231 = gallons

cubic feet × 7.5 (7.48) = gallons.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

justin said:


> yeah , has to be indirect here in tx .


yea and santees are the norm on prep sinks here also


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

someone might have mentioned it but thats not a ptrap 90 on the sink but a regular quarter bend . A direct connection wouldn't be allowed here on a grease prep sink has to be indirect and thats why they don't say anything about the santee's being on their back.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

playme1979 said:


> yea and santees are the norm on prep sinks here also


ur from houst. tx? im from tx and i think u should look at ur code book on fittings that are allowed. look at the chart.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

We have to put in what's called a tell tale drain for three compartments, food prep.....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

suzie said:


> We have to put in what's called a tell tale drain for three compartments, food prep.....


Could you explain further Suzie? I have never heard that term.

The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71, DesertOkie


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Colgar said:


> I think your formula is wrong.
> 
> cubic inches ÷ 231 = gallons
> 
> cubic feet × 7.5 (7.48) = gallons.


Yes you are right has been awhile since I have sized one.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> Yes you are right has been awhile since I have sized one.


That is similar to a part of the formula used to size interceptors.

The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71, DesertOkie


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

U666A said:


> That is similar to a part of the formula used to size interceptors.
> 
> The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71, DesertOkie


Interior interceptors get sized on the size of the sinks draining into them here, exterior ones get sized off a different formula.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I see. I dont recall a designation for either one specifically. A GI is a GI, here but an OIL interceptor is a different story.

The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71, DesertOkie


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

U666A said:


> Could you explain further Suzie? I have never heard that term.
> 
> The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71, DesertOkie


I believe the "tell-tale drain" she speaks of is called an adjacent floor drain in IL.

Basically, you direct connect the 3 bowl or veg sink. You must have a floor drain piped into the same drain riser pipe the sink uses. 

If there is a stoppage, in theory the waste will come out of the floor drain grate rather than stacking up in the bowl of the sink.......


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> I believe the "tell-tale drain" she speaks of is called an adjacent floor drain in IL.
> 
> Basically, you direct connect the 3 bowl or veg sink. You must have a floor drain piped into the same drain riser pipe the sink uses.
> 
> If there is a stoppage, in theory the waste will come out of the floor drain grate rather than stacking up in the bowl of the sink.......


Huh... interesting concept. I have never heard of such a thing.

Thanks [email protected]!

The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71, DesertOkie


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

justin said:


> ur from houst. tx? im from tx and i think u should look at ur code book on fittings that are allowed. look at the chart.


Lets just go straight to fact , a prep sink that is not connected to the plumbing system like a PREP SINK with an AIR GAP santee's can turned on their back been doing it for years from El Paso , Austin, Houston,Ft Worth , Dallas ,Odessa , San Antonio, San Marcos ,Corpus Christi, Get the point its the ways its done all over the state.You just didn't know. Big secret we were keeping from ya. :thumbup:

I've installed hundreds and hundreds and hundreds of 3 compartment and 2 compartment sinks over the years in every major city in Texas and Louisiana how many have you installed?


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> I believe the "tell-tale drain" she speaks of is called an adjacent floor drain in IL.
> 
> Basically, you direct connect the 3 bowl or veg sink. You must have a floor drain piped into the same drain riser pipe the sink uses.
> 
> If there is a stoppage, in theory the waste will come out of the floor drain grate rather than stacking up in the bowl of the sink.......


And what happens if the stoppage is before the branch for the floor drain???? Here it would be indirect, thats the only way to be sure you dont get a backup into the prep sink.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> And what happens if the stoppage is before the branch for the floor drain???? Here it would be indirect, thats the only way to be sure you dont get a backup into the prep sink.



Nyc I think you and Illinois are saying the same thing just using different terminology. Hes saying you tie the floor drain into the same riser that feeds the sink which is indirect waste.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

playme1979 said:


> Nyc I think you and Illinois are saying the same thing just using different terminology. Hes saying you tie the floor drain into the same riser that feeds the sink which is indirect waste.


No I am saying that is a bad theory its not gauranteed to work.
If the stoppage is before the branch for the floor drain, it will backup into the sink which is bad if you are soaking some spinach for example.
If the stoppage is after that branch, your right it would backup out of the floor dain...
But the only way to be 100% sure that there is no backup into the sink is to have an indirect connection.
A picture would probably make this much easier..


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Even if you tied the sink downstream of the fd, you can still get a stoppage in the fixture drain... I dont know i personally just dont like the idea of my food having any possibilty of coming in contact with any type of waste.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Dont eat in IL. Problem solved.......

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> No I am saying that is a bad theory its not gauranteed to work.
> If the stoppage is before the branch for the floor drain, it will backup into the sink which is bad if you are soaking some spinach for example.
> If the stoppage is after that branch, your right it would backup out of the floor dain...
> But the only way to be 100% sure that there is no backup into the sink is to have an indirect connection.
> A picture would probably make this much easier..



So your referring to an air gap or air break.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> Dont eat in IL. Problem solved.......
> 
> Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


Ok....well do you agree or not?
Just dont understand what the advantage is to direct connection.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

playme1979 said:


> So your referring to an air gap or air break.


Yeah the indirect waste would terminate with an air gap.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I would be worried about a floor drain clogging up with trash and such and the waste would then still back up into the prep sink.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> I would be worried about a floor drain clogging up with trash and such and the waste would then still back up into the prep sink.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Your kidding right? Indirect waste with an air gap, please explain how that would backup.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> Your kidding right? Indirect waste with an air gap, please explain how that would backup.


Not talking indirect refer to what ILP was talking about.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> I believe the "tell-tale drain" she speaks of is called an adjacent floor drain in IL.
> 
> Basically, you direct connect the 3 bowl or veg sink. You must have a floor drain piped into the same drain riser pipe the sink uses.
> 
> If there is a stoppage, in theory the waste will come out of the floor drain grate rather than stacking up in the bowl of the sink.......


This post is what I was referring to

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Not talking indirect refer to what ILP was talking about.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Oh ok..


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Here we must indirect all prep sinks, and I like it that way.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

The last kitchen I did the 3 compartment sink was hooked up indirect (air gap) and was near a floor drain.. Plumbing inspector was happy and said was required.

Health sanitarian (sp?) said because of the floor drain indirect was not required..?!
I made the same argument as you NYC, and he just said "idk, good point"
Any sink in a kitchen should be indirect IMO, same kitchen, I wanted to do the two hand wash sinks indirect but in the end it wasn't my call.. I could picture pots and pans in the prep sink and tomatoes in the hand wash sink (I'm sure that this happens)


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

CTs2p2 said:


> The last kitchen I did the 3 compartment sink was hooked up indirect (air gap) and was near a floor drain.. Plumbing inspector was happy and said was required.
> 
> Health sanitarian (sp?) said because of the floor drain indirect was not required..?!
> I made the same argument as you NYC, and he just said "idk, good point"
> Any sink in a kitchen should be indirect IMO, same kitchen, I wanted to do the two hand wash sinks indirect but in the end it wasn't my call.. I could picture pots and pans in the prep sink and tomatoes in the hand wash sink (I'm sure that this happens)


Its a good point actually... In a perfect world a hand sink should be used to wash hands only, but your right who knows what goes on...
Im trying to think of a benefit of having the hand sink with a direct connection and I can't...
Maybe cost?


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

playme1979 said:


> Lets just go straight to fact , a prep sink that is not connected to the plumbing system like a PREP SINK with an AIR GAP santee's can turned on their back been doing it for years from El Paso , Austin, Houston,Ft Worth , Dallas ,Odessa , San Antonio, San Marcos ,Corpus Christi, Get the point its the ways its done all over the state.You just didn't know. Big secret we were keeping from ya. :thumbup:
> 
> I've installed hundreds and hundreds and hundreds of 3 compartment and 2 compartment sinks over the years in every major city in Texas and Louisiana how many have you installed?


so you are saying that u have installed hundreds and hundreds and billions and billions and millions and millions wrong.? 

just cause an inspector is incompetent , does that make it correct ? 











ipc










upc


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Its funny to read different comments regarding what code allows in different places. It sure would be nice if the national code was just that ..National. Iv'e never understood why something is allowed in one State or even city but not in another


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

No I direct waste?


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

drain surgeon said:


> Its funny to read different comments regarding what code allows in different places. It sure would be nice if the national code was just that ..National. Iv'e never understood why something is allowed in one State or even city but not in another


That's what we're working on in Canada.

Let's just say the transition is making us crazy....


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

drain surgeon said:


> Its funny to read different comments regarding what code allows in different places. It sure would be nice if the national code was just that ..National. Iv'e never understood why something is allowed in one State or even city but not in another


Is it really that hard to understand?
Different areas have different requirements, for reasons such as climate and population density.
IMO having 1 code for everone would be a BAD thing.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

justin said:


> so you are saying that u have installed hundreds and hundreds and billions and billions and millions and millions wrong.?
> 
> just cause an inspector is incompetent , does that make it correct ?
> 
> ...


oh my , walk into any grocery store in ft worth kroger , albertsons, tom thumb , central market doesn't matter and take a picture of any prep sink in the building then we'll talk more on the subject.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Justin, every 3-comp sink I've ever seen in D/FW has san-tees on their back. Every MCDS and every other restuarant I've plumbed has been plumbed this way and I've never had an inspector say one word. Not even Plano...LOL!


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Justin, every 3-comp sink I've ever seen in D/FW has san-tees on their back. Every MCDS and every other restuarant I've plumbed has been plumbed this way and I've never had an inspector say one word. Not even Plano...LOL!


the reason why is because the sinks are not attached to the sewer system , another example would be an ice machine do you plumb the drains in on an ice machine with dwv fittings ? its a piece of equipment and as such is exempt. The one time I had a ft worth inspector make us put a vent on a 3 compartment drain because we ran down the wall about 15 feet because they didn't want to bust the slab . It still had santees.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah well, I've seen them plumbed into the sewer system with san-tees on their back too...


----------



## marionkyplumber (Feb 8, 2012)

It's just a warming kitchen! Just a wash sink but here in ky it has to be 3 comp. to be code. also floor getting floated before tile because f.d got screwed down on underground to far some how and tees on there backs and no less than 45's are legal anywhere on anything in ky and we are allowed trap depth of 2-4" drain was stubbed out for different sink so had to use 90 instead of trap 90 and raise legs


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Yeah well, I've seen them plumbed into the sewer system with san-tees on their back too...



agreed , but not to often and that is illegal.Usually you will see that on the older stores unless Reed plumbing is doing the store then u get to see all kinds of illegal stuff.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

playme1979 said:


> oh my , walk into any grocery store in ft worth kroger , albertsons, tom thumb , central market doesn't matter and take a picture of any prep sink in the building then we'll talk more on the subject.


play me, 

im sure that you are a good plumber, or atleast i hope you are , but sometimes we see someone do something or were taught something and assume, cause we have never been busted on it that it is correct. if i walked around and looked at other peoples plumbing jobs and just copied them without first investigating them then i would be an idiot. 

im just telling you this because it is easy to get into a rhythm making illegal installations, and then there is that one time that you get red tagged on it. who likes going back and cutting out a 3-comp sink drain? it will happen to you eventually. i am trying to show you something becsuse maybe i have fell into that habit in the past. you can keep doing it because all of albertsons are done like that , i dont care , but i am only telling you this to help you steer clear of an upset one day. 

time is money, and hindsight is 20/20

all in good conversation . thanks


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

justin said:


> play me,
> 
> im sure that you are a good plumber, or atleast i hope you are , but sometimes we see someone do something or were taught something and assume, cause we have never been busted on it that it is correct. if i walked around and looked at other peoples plumbing jobs and just copied them without first investigating them then i would be an idiot.
> 
> ...


Your wrong talk to your local plumbing inspector( ft worth) tell them what your saying is illegal and they will explain to you why it is not .I've tried to tell you why it is not illegal (not attached to the plumbing system)


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

playme1979 said:


> .I've tried to tell you why it is not illegal (not attached to the plumbing system)


so if i indirectly connect a bathroom to a 4" floorsink i could cut costs and use santees instead of wye s.45 ? please explain why it is ok to use santees on there back in texas. i have given you facts and i deserve the same. i want to see if your theory ( cause it is just theory , right?) holds water. im waiting.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Indirect waste drains off triple bowls etc. Are most definitely plumbing. Lame argument for not following fitting approvals in your code.......

Everyone does it doesnt make it right.

Everyone doesnt do it anyways. I dont........

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

justin said:


> so if i indirectly connect a bathroom to a 4" floorsink i could cut costs and use santees instead of wye s.45 ? please explain why it is ok to use santees on there back in texas. i have given you facts and i deserve the same. i want to see if your theory ( cause it is just theory , right?) holds water. im waiting.


You would be double trapping fixtures....

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> You would be double trapping fixtures....
> 
> Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


yes , u would.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Justin, every 3-comp sink I've ever seen in D/FW has san-tees on their back. Every MCDS and every other restuarant I've plumbed has been plumbed this way and I've never had an inspector say one word. Not even Plano...LOL!


Yep, that is pretty much the only way I've ever seen a 3 comp sink plumbed, done hundreds of them that way myself, usually with clean outs at either end for just in case

Sent from my iPhon


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

sikxsevn said:


> Yep, that is pretty much the only way I've ever seen a 3 comp sink plumbed, done hundreds of them that way myself, usually with clean outs at either end for just in case
> 
> Sent from my iPhon


i am seeking closure. that is all. so...... because u have done hundreds and hundreds like playme, and you have seen millions done that way too, does that mean its correct. ? please help .


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

justin said:


> i am seeking closure. that is all. so...... because u have done hundreds and hundreds like playme, and you have seen millions done that way too, does that mean its correct. ? please help .


Justin i agree with you, i dont think it meets code, i also dont think the argument that because it is not directly connected to the sanitary system it doesn't need to follow the fitting chart. 
However, i also don't think it i a big deal, and im sure everything will still work fine.
I think it would take a ball busting inspector, but we know they are out there.


----------

